

Yahoo to close its directory - Roscius
http://searchengineland.com/yahoo-directory-close-204370

======
ewzimm
I fully agree that there should be more to this burial than a couple
sentences. Why not take the opportunity to throw a party and collect memories,
show how Yahoo has grown? The Yahoo directory changed lots of people's lives.
It connected us to ideas we might never have been exposed to. It allowed us to
pop our cultural bubbles before search engines and social networks decided to
build new bubbles for us.

